# Sleeping Difficulty



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Has anyone tried Rozerem? How about Ambien CR? Did they work well? Are they better than Ambien? What helps you sleep?


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I've been on both Ambien and Ambien CR. I liked the regular Ambien better because it put me to sleep faster, whereas I have to take Ambien CR a couple of hours before I want to fall asleep. Ambien CR is supposed to be better for long-term use, though.


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

PW02, I've had trouble sleeping for about 7 years. I wake up in the middle of the night and just never go back to sleep.You want to know what helps me a lot? I noticed while at work, if I go to meetings, the droning of voices just make me sleepy. So I bought one of those little voice recorders for about $40 and had my husband read relaxation excersizes into it. I put it under my pillow, so when I wake in the middle of the night, I just hit the play button and listen to his voice while I relax back to sleep.


----------

